# Any of you guys running the FC-Datalogit?



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Hey guys!

I was wondering if any of you Skyline owners have the FC-Datalogit system running in your Skyline? If so how do you like it? Also is there a forum for just Skyline Datalogit guys like the RX-7 guys?

Thanks ..


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

Spongerider said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I was wondering if any of you Skyline owners have the FC-Datalogit system running in your Skyline? If so how do you like it? Also is there a forum for just Skyline Datalogit guys like the RX-7 guys?
> 
> Thanks ..


i have the fc datalogit, but i have to admit i haven't used it that much since my car hasn't been tuned yet. i've messed around with the software though, and it's pretty cool what you can do with it. yes, there is a new group for rb26dett datalogit owners.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

1990BNR32 said:


> i have the fc datalogit, but i have to admit i haven't used it that much since my car hasn't been tuned yet. i've messed around with the software though, and it's pretty cool what you can do with it. yes, there is a new group for rb26dett datalogit owners.


Can you direct me to that new group? I'm suppose to be receiving datalogit today and would like to chat with other users as well? Thanks!


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah, power FC seems the way to go for the GTR's ......XS engineering swears by them,,,but SP Engineering doesn't touch them. Their all about the HKS F-CON V pro...

i have a FC but don't have a clue how to use it , but it can bring another 100whp or so hp. out of a stock GTR's after proper tunning! 


the only thing that i didn't like about the FC is that eventyally if you want to go with big turbo's (single or twin) and run them open...No AFM's! you need to buy another FC..
Not sure if thats a problem with the HKS unit...but just some food for thought...


take care,

Paul


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Paul2x said:


> yeah, power FC seems the way to go for the GTR's ......XS engineering swears by them,,,but SP Engineering doesn't touch them. Their all about the HKS F-CON V pro...
> 
> i have a FC but don't have a clue how to use it , but it can bring another 100whp or so hp. out of a stock GTR's after proper tunning!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input. I just got my fc datalogit yesterday so I guess, I'll be seeing you guys on the datalogit forum now! 

Eric at XS also told me they are starting to work with the HKS F-CON V pro and he likes it as well.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

When you purchase your Datalogit, they will give you access to Yahoo-groups mailing list (have to request it). That's the only "forum" that I know off.

I have Power FC + FC Datalogit.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Sami said:


> When you purchase your Datalogit, they will give you access to Yahoo-groups mailing list (have to request it). That's the only "forum" that I know off.
> 
> I have Power FC + FC Datalogit.


Have you looked over the rx7.com forum for the PFC? They have a really nice forum for their members and I was wondering if there was one just for the Skyline?
http://www.rx7club.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?forumid=47

I learned alot just by lurking.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

The problem with the HKS F-Con V Pro is that you can not see in it . You cant touch it. You HAVE to have someone tune it for you. 

So few places that can do it .

I swear by the Power FC and FC Datalogit. Until something better comes out - or HKS makes the software available to the general public - forget it.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

tyndago said:


> The problem with the HKS F-Con V Pro is that you can not see in it . You cant touch it. You HAVE to have someone tune it for you.
> 
> So few places that can do it .
> 
> I swear by the Power FC and FC Datalogit. Until something better comes out - or HKS makes the software available to the general public - forget it.


Agree 100% with you. BTW when you registered how long did it take you before you were a member? 

I registered yesterday and they have not gotten back to me.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

The FC-Datalogit guys are in New Zealand and this is not their primary business.

Give them a few days to get to things. They are nice people , have good support.

Just be realistic with time , give them a little bit of slack.

Any issue I have had, or other people have had , has been fixed in due time.

It is really good software.... With all the logging functions , and a dyno. Last car I did started at 233 rwhp . Ended up at 406 rwhp. Safe boost , safe A/F , safe timing.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

tyndago said:


> The FC-Datalogit guys are in New Zealand and this is not their primary business.
> 
> Give them a few days to get to things. They are nice people , have good support.
> 
> ...


Yup, your right give them time. Now I'm have trouble hooking up the Datalogit system because R.P. sent me the wrong program.  I guess, I have to wait patently for Glenn's response as to what to do next.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

I read your post about 26 on a 25. They are very specific. Guess its too late for that now.

Don't listen to Rotary guys about piston motors ?


----------

